# [SOLVED] Disabling Suspend to Disk

## Holysword

Recently my computer has started to act lazy. After few mins (and I mean, truly few, like 2 or 3) of inactivity it has the habit of suspending to disk. I am not talking about screen blank here, its really a suspend to disk situation: screen blanks, cooler turns off, wifi and everything else deactivates, etc.

I cannot remember having enabled this feature in any configuration file (even less with such a small timer), although I know that I do have it enabled in my kernel. I would prefer to keep the feature enabled in-kernel and just toggle it off in a configuration file but... which?

I use e17 and I couldn't find any enabled option related to suspension or even screen blanking. KDE is my second WM and systemsettings also seem to have nothing of that sort enabled (it actually shows a warning that power management is not enabled for KDE).

Any ideas?

----------

## ppurka

e17 has a suspend on screen blank option. However, this is a suspend to ram, not a suspend to disk (unless you have changed the corresponding entry in /etc/enlightenment/sysactions.conf). To access this configuration, press "Alt-Escape" (the run everything dialog) and then type "blanking".

Other than that, check out whether your battery is good, if you are on a laptop _and_ whether you have laptop-mode-tools running and configured to automatically suspend to disk on low battery. Aside from that, the other suspects might be some acpi misconfiguration (look into /etc/acpi/{events,actions}), some powermanagement package (pm-utils? -- I don't know how to configure this).

----------

## Holysword

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> e17 has a suspend on screen blank option. However, this is a suspend to ram, not a suspend to disk (unless you have changed the corresponding entry in /etc/enlightenment/sysactions.conf). To access this configuration, press "Alt-Escape" (the run everything dialog) and then type "blanking".

 

I've checked previously, it is disabled.

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> Other than that, check out whether your battery is good, if you are on a laptop _and_ whether you have laptop-mode-tools running and configured to automatically suspend to disk on low battery. 

 

I am in a laptop without battery but with power on. laptop-mode is not installed.

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> Aside from that, the other suspects might be some acpi misconfiguration (look into /etc/acpi/{events,actions}), some powermanagement package (pm-utils? -- I don't know how to configure this).

 

In /etc/acpi/ folder I only have empty/default configuration files and one script for the power button (which seems not to be the case since it goes to suspend mode automagically).

I do have pm-utils but following this I found nothing unusual in the configuration files, they are all set to default values and there is no mention to suspend options. Which is weird since this is exactly what pm-utils is for.

----------

## Holysword

I am starting to wonder if it couldn't be upower's fault...

----------

## ppurka

 *Holysword wrote:*   

> I am starting to wonder if it couldn't be upower's fault...

 It could be upower too. I have it installed here and thankfully it has not misbehaved till now.

----------

## Hu

If you can hook into the suspend path, it could be interesting to capture the output of ps -efH when the suspend action happens.  When you wake the machine, check that output to see what started the suspend.

----------

## Holysword

Actually, as an experiment, I let it awake with KDE instead of e17 over the night and no suspend mode was activated. So I am now inclined to believe that there is a bug in the suspend module for e17.

----------

## ppurka

 *Holysword wrote:*   

> Actually, as an experiment, I let it awake with KDE instead of e17 over the night and no suspend mode was activated. So I am now inclined to believe that there is a bug in the suspend module for e17.

 As a workaround you can disable the suspend. Just replace the line

```
action:   suspend   /usr/sbin/pm-suspend
```

with

```
action:   suspend   /bin/echo
```

----------

## Holysword

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> As a workaround you can disable the suspend. Just replace the line
> 
> ```
> action:   suspend   /usr/sbin/pm-suspend
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you for the suggestion.

I updated my system and the suspending behaviour stopped for the moment, so I think it was a known issue which was solved. 

If it would ever return I will try your workaround.

----------

